# Java > Dveloppement Web en Java > Servlets/JSP >  [Date] Comment dclarer une variable sous la forme date(year-month-day)?

## adil_vpb

je voudrais tout simplement, dclarer une variable dans une class qui doit avoir une valeur de type date (de la forme suivante : 2007-03-06), par exemple j'ai un constructeur qui a trois paramtres : 
       Test t=new Test(non,prenom,date_naiss);
       et je veux que le troisime paramtres soit de la forme (yyyy-mm-dd)

Commment je peux faire ca?
 ::roll::   ::roll::   ::roll::  
Merci d'avance !!!

----------


## OButterlin

Regarde SimpleDateFormat

A+

----------


## adil_vpb

oui j'ai la vue, mais le problme c'est que :
le constructeur doit avoir les trois params :
      Test t=new(String nom,Strong Pre, Date dn);

et comment je peux passer  mon constructeur une variable de type Date aprs le formatage du date avec SimpleDateFormat ???

Merci  ::roll::   ::roll::   ::roll::

----------


## OButterlin

new SimpleDateFormat("yyyy/MM/dd").parse("2007/01/01")

----------


## adil_vpb

est ce que c'est comme ca :
Date date=new SimpleDateFormat("yyyy-mm-dd");
il me renvoie un erreur d'incompatible type !

je veux que la variable date : 
       Date date:
       String nom;
       String pren;
       public Test (String nom,String pren,Date date){
       this.nom=nom:
       this.pren=pren;
       this.date=date;
       }

et si j'instancie un objet de la classe Test :
       Test t=new Test("a","b","2007-03-06");

est ce que c'est mieux maintenant?
svp j'attend votre rponse.
Merci

----------


## OButterlin

Choisit...



```

```

ou



```

```

----------


## gailuris

Salut, 

Si j'ai bien compris il te faut :



```

```

Edit : Arg grill  ::aie::

----------


## adil_vpb

voila ce que j'ai ecris :
Date dated:
String nom;
String pren;
public Test (String nom,String pren, String date){
this.nom=nom:
this.pren=pren;
this.dated=new SimpleDateFormat("yyyy-MM-dd").parse(date);
}

mais il me renvoie une erreure : 
unreported exception java.text.ParseException; must be caught or declared to be thrown
            this.dated=new SimpleDateFormat("yyyy-MM-dd").parse(date);

1 error

c'est quoi ca?

----------


## gailuris

Tu devrais lire quelque documents/tutoriaux sur java... Ici tu as tout ce qu'il faut. 

La mthode parse(String) peut renvoyer une exception si la chaine passe en paramtre est incorrecte : regarde la javadoc



```

```

----------

